# looking for advice on commercial lot pricing



## BIGBOYTOYS (Oct 21, 2018)

looking for a little pricing help on a commercial lot. Lot is approximately 63,000 square ft. Fairly open lot not a lot of obstacles. Got a price figured for clearing the lot but just curious if I am way high or low or close?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

You could be close. How close are you


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Protech has info on pusher rates. If you haven’t plowed much a guy needs to come up with a rough idea on time it will take, how much money it will cost you, and how much you want to make. Honest truth is it doesn’t matter what I charge. It’s what you need to make a buck, keep your equipment paid and rolling, and pay your expenses. New/Small guys are always cheaper low overhead, low expenses. Many variables also.. I wouldn’t get a number from anyone without a long talk about the site and Even then they don’t know your background costs. My 2c Good luck


----------



## BIGBOYTOYS (Oct 21, 2018)

i was thinking 800 to plow the lot? they told me they are looking for someone else for this season because they think the other people are to high. I would like the job but do not want to be really low balling it. He wouldn't tell me who he has been using, was hoping he would so i would know who I am going up against.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

At what inch rate?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

$800.00 to plow an acre and a 1/4? Need more, location, picture, and what equipment do you have.


----------



## BIGBOYTOYS (Oct 21, 2018)

Cincinnati Ohio, didn’t get a pic but pretty open lot got a couple islands and few light poles but not to much to work around. More than likely be done with bobcats with push boxes because we have another job fairly close that they are doing with the bobcats.


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

Should take you 45 min to blow if you wanted to bid it on the high end I would say 1.5 hours at most. Take that times your hourly rate and that's your number. That's just based off the square footage and the difficulty of the lot.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm moving to Cinci!


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

800? That would be about $800 per hour in prime conditions. 

Got a over head photo of lot?

I have a 65k hotel u shaped and takes roughly 1.25-1.5 hours depending on plow and driver and cars. Takes about 45-1 hour with skid loader 8’ push box. 2-4” event.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I wonder if someone moved from Philly to Cincy...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

BIGBOYTOYS said:


> i was thinking 800 to plow the lot? they told me they are looking for someone else for this season because they think the other people are to high.


That's high


> I would like the job but do not want to be really low balling it.


Cool


> He wouldn't tell me who he has been using, was hoping he would so i would know who I am going up against.


Not relevant, some days you're going against valley crest, others you're going against some DA that thinks a Walter is the cats meow.
Bid the job to make money.


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

A lot that size in Cincy would be in the $250-$300 range.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

maxwell1027 said:


> A lot that size in Cincy would be in the $250-$300 range.


What is the average hourly rate for trucks?


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> What is the average hourly rate for trucks?


$125.00?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is Cincy a low snow area???


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

2-2.5 hours for less than 1.5 acres?


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> 2-2.5 hours for less than 1.5 acres?


1.25hr plus salt is what I was figuring


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

maxwell1027 said:


> 1.25hr plus salt is what I was figuring


What blade are you working with?


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What blade are you working with? 8.5' western strai


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

8.5' straight western


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

maxwell1027 said:


> 8.5' straight western


You're not getting 125 an hour for a 8.5 straight blade holy ****!


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

There's a lot more to it than the size of your blade! LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> You're not getting 125 an hour for a 8.5 straight blade holy ****!


Why not?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Why not?


I think it has something to do with not being as efficient as a plow with wings. 
Then again, maybe 2.5 hours is normal for 63k
But not here.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

maxwell1027 said:


> There's a lot more to it than the size of your blade! LOL


You little rascal! You better tell your secret on how to do a 63k ft parking lot in 2.5 hours...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I think it has something to do with not being as efficient as a plow with wings.
> Then again, maybe 2.5 hours is normal for 63k
> But not here.


It's a low snow area...rates are going to be higher because they have fewer events to recover overhead.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Is this a per push rate?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's a low snow area...rates are going to be higher because they have fewer events to recover overhead.


I tell you, I need to get my compass checked I thought Cinci was further north and east


----------



## viniferaguru (Feb 2, 2011)

Im in Cincy; so feel free to hit me up. Cincinnati has an average of 8 events per season; but the last 5 years or so have been way below average. seems like I've had to push less than 5 times a year the past 5 years .. thrown a lotta salt though.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

At 8 times per year I would want to charge a boatload each time just to make it worthwhile. Hard for me to imagine but that seems like an overwhelming amount of waiting..


----------

